# Astro van



## Crazy5778 (Apr 29, 2016)

Anyone work out of a Chevy Astro van before ?
I need a work truck/van but not sure the Astro has enough room to haul any 8' Sheetrock or tools like work benches .


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Never had an Astro but hauled my 10' scaffold to my kids house in my Ford Expedition. I used a bungy to hold down the back hatch. Can you get a full 8' sheet to lay flat in an Astro van?
When I worked I always had an 8' bed and preferred a camper shell to keep stuff dry.

Welcome to the board Crazy!


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Ive alway went 3/4 tonne truck long box extended cab, pull the back seat for more tool storage. It really depends your situation, I do big jobs so lots of mud to haul, scaffold, planks etc. Im sometimes outside the city and canadian winters means 4x4 is a must! do you even get snow in N Carolina?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't think an Astro van would fit an 8' sheet but it will fit 6' scaffold. Lot of our guys used to have them before. Why not a regular sized van? 8 footers fit easily.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I started working with astro van, DONT GET IT lol

unless it is all wheel drive, 

it will fit 8 feet but in a hard way in an angle i remember maximum you can have 6 sheets.

all the best


----------



## Crazy5778 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks , I was leaning towards a full size van or pickup. I have been out of drywall four years because I took I job at a tobacco company and about to be laid off.
I had been in drywall 25 years before that and quite frankly can't wait to get back to working for myself and stop the clock punching on third shift.
I have 7 more weeks, in the meantime I am going to get more with the times and get me some boxes and either the mud tube or the mud runner.
Glad I found this drywall site for the info.


----------



## Crazy5778 (Apr 29, 2016)

I will be starting from scratch so the van would be good to get lettered up for advertising.
Probably be doing smaller jobs and that means running around town .
We do get snow but not enough to be needing a 4x4.


----------

